
Ask HN: What are the big (or buzzworthy) softwares in Microsoft and .NET? - friend-monoid
A couple of weeks ago I met with a potential client at work. We deal mostly with custom electronics, microcontrollers, embedded Linux, that soft of thing. I&#x27;m hired to do the embedded Linux thing, along with some higher level stuff, like setting up servers and all that.<p>During this meeting, the client wanted to aggregate information from lots of devices into one place. He mentioned some piece of software (I don&#x27;t remember he name now),  and I said I had never heard of it. The response I got was rather snazzy, he said something along the lines of &quot;oh, it&#x27;s only one of the biggest CMS systems in the world, nothing you should know about&quot;. Turns out, it&#x27;s some .NET software, so it was not under my radar.<p>I&#x27;d rather prevent this from happening again, so I&#x27;m reaching out to you guys.<p>What are the major softwares from the Microsoft world I should at least know by name, so that I can sound smart when the next potential client comes around?
======
friend-monoid
To get the ball rolling here I'll reply to my own thread to mention Azure
([https://azure.microsoft.com/](https://azure.microsoft.com/)). It's a cloud
computing platform (and it's practically the only piece of buzzworthy software
I know of from Microsoft).

